# In My Seat....AA Pilot explains 9_11_01



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

This runs a little over 15 minutes, so plan accordingly. ​*
*
*Please view this to the end...That's where it all comes together.*​
*This video is about a pilot that was supposed to be on American Airlines flight 11 the morning of 9/11. If you remember, Flight 11 was the first Boeing 767 to fly into the World Trade Center. It is WELL worth watching. I initially thought it was going to be another heart rending story about 9/11 or a video centered around the airline industry. It takes a turn half way through the video and oh, what a turn it takes. Incredible!*

*I hope that you appreciate its message**.*

http://www.youtube.com/user/peterscheibner#p/a/u/0/cLj4akmncsA


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Very humbling. I myself am living on borrowed time. I can not explain the feeling. But I will agree with this young man. I feel closer to God than I ever have. It's all about a personal relationship with Christ. Not religion. Seeking his face, I too want to look Christ in the face and say, I chose you, not self. I would do anything in this world to hear Christ say to me as well, "Job well done my faithful servant, you too deserve my presence.." I can only imagine..Some day.. Until then I will continue seeking..Blessings, look around, there all around us. Thanks for sharing, I hope and pray someones life is changed because they watched it.


----------

